# PFS #01: The Silent Tide [OOC]



## Keht (Jul 8, 2011)

Game Thread: http://goo.gl/4birA

OOC Thread for *PFS #01: The Silent Tide


*


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 11, 2011)

This should be fun!  

How many of you have done PbP before?  I never have, but I am looking forward to it.  

Are you both playing first scenario characters?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been doing play by post for just over 6 years now, I guess, as both player and GM. My gaming group left town just after college and none of the other groups I tried were ever a good fit for me. After years of getting together once or twice a year, we found PbP and love it!

Pluses are that you have time to think about your actions and the non-face-to-face nature tends to free people up to role-play a little more. Minuses are the pace (though this doesn't bother me at all any more) and the fact that it's much harder to convey tone accurately on the boards - which sometimes leads to misunderstandings.

This is the first scenario Vig's been through - I've got one other active PFS character who's in his second scenario.


----------



## Keht (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I will start this on the game thread when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Keht (Jul 11, 2011)

Keht said:


> Hey guys, I will start this on the game thread when I get home from work tonight.




Alright, we are started... please make sure you subscribe...

Remember I haven't done a PbP before so if you have any suggestions for me on how to make things go more smoothly please post here.


----------



## Keht (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like vl.arandur is not with us yet.  I will give him till the morning or I will put him on delay in the current combat.

Please remember to post at least one day a week save for Sunday  

Thanks everyone for the good start.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 14, 2011)

So sorry for my lateness, everyone. x3 I'm here now. Busy busy week for me, what with family in town and planning for the reception.


----------



## Keht (Jul 14, 2011)

no worries vl.

hey, what is the bbcode for making hidden text that require a button to see.


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the link for common BBcodes; the one you are looking for is sblock, I believe

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - BB Code List


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 14, 2011)

Note: On Sunday, I am taking a vacation with the family for a week to the California coast (Pismo), but worst comes to worst I will be posting at least daily with my iPhone.


----------



## Keht (Jul 17, 2011)

Made corrections as I understand them.  If I still have something messed up please PM and let me know but for simplicity and to keep this moving lets go with what we have now.  I have one action for round 2.. need others.  As we have Sunday's off I don't expect anything until Monday.

I added coordinates to the grid, please use them.

Sorry for screwing up guys, learned that I need to pay more attention.  This would have been much simpler face to face.  I think coordinates will help too.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2011)

NP, Keht! I can't count the number of times my players have had to call my attention to little things I've missed. We're rollin' now - though it seems the ENWorld roller feels the same way about me as Invisible Castle . . . they both seriously hate me!


----------



## Keht (Jul 20, 2011)

[sblock=test]test[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Jul 20, 2011)

HAHA, dice don't like players or DM's.. The dice roller is sucking and even my real dice I am rolling for NPC's are awful today.!.!.


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dice are going well for me.  Hope that holds up when we hit do
Thing challenging.  Or if I have to jump in the water lol.


----------



## Keht (Jul 24, 2011)

I will post tonight, i was trying to give time to the guy on vacation.  We will delay him until he returns


----------



## Keht (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry guys, crazy weekend.  Going to throw us out of combat and we will wait for him to return and he can catch up.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 26, 2011)

Umm... you're not talking about me, right? :3 Just making sure, cuz I'm totally not on vacation.


----------



## Keht (Jul 26, 2011)

vl.arandur said:


> Umm... you're not talking about me, right? :3 Just making sure, cuz I'm totally not on vacation.




Hmm, I could have sworn someone said they were going to Hawaii... Who knows, could have been a different thread....

Either way we are out of rounds, let the roll playing and questions for NPC's begin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2011)

Vig's a Bard, but not a subtle Bard . . .


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 26, 2011)

Noted. Stupid bards. x3


----------



## Keht (Jul 28, 2011)

how does everyone feel about the pace of the game and how I am running it.  I never have done a PbP before so if I am doing something that's annoying you please feel free to point it out and I will change it.  If its going to slow, I can speed things up by doing things like answering questions you haven't asked


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

Keht, you're doing great as far as I'm concerned! PbP (almost) always runs slowly - it's actually become on of the things I enjoy about it. I never have a problem with pace unless I'm in a game where we go a week or two without a post; when that happens I lost track of what's going on.

As a GM I do worry that the slow pace will cause loss of interest, so if it's been a full day I try to post something to encourage players to move things along - an NPC action to keep things going or a simple "What now?"

On another topic near and dear to Vig's heart - has there been an official PFS ruling on whether the nerf to the Heirloom Weapon trait will allow any retroactive adjustment to characters? I understand why they nerfed it - it was overpowered - but Vig's just lost 300 GP worth of equipment and a +2 attack bonus . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be driving back home from Florida all day today - won't be online again 'till sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Keht (Jul 31, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> On another topic near and dear to Vig's heart - has there been an official PFS ruling on whether the nerf to the Heirloom Weapon trait will allow any retroactive adjustment to characters? I understand why they nerfed it - it was overpowered - but Vig's just lost 300 GP worth of equipment and a +2 attack bonus . . .




At my monthly game day there was talk about a new version of the players guide coming out before gencon.  This means any day, I was being told a week ago that it would have been out already.  It looks like you will have to take another trait of the same type ( I forget what type of trait Heirloom Weapon is but you have to take the same).

Hopefully this and all the new classes will be explained in the new document.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 3, 2011)

I burn down the granary! :O


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

Keht said:


> At my monthly game day there was talk about a new version of the players guide coming out before gencon.  This means any day, I was being told a week ago that it would have been out already.  It looks like you will have to take another trait of the same type ( I forget what type of trait Heirloom Weapon is but you have to take the same).
> 
> Hopefully this and all the new classes will be explained in the new document.




haven't read it yet but they posted the new version of the guide


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

vl.arandur said:


> I burn down the granary! :O




you are sentenced to 15 years in Absalom prison.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 3, 2011)

I... oh. <o o> Huh.


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

vl.arandur said:


> I... oh. <o o> Huh.




after the mob finds out it was a pathfinder who burned down the granary all hell breaks.  The grand lodge in Absalom is destroyed, any pathfinder found on the streets is hung.  After a year or so most of the pathfinder on the planet have been killed.  Lukodemons take over the planet and everyone eventually dies of the plague and turns undead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn . . . I _knew_ that was a bad idea!


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, I read the new Orangized Play rules.  Season 0 now gives 2 Prestige Points.  


About burning down the granary...
my character says no, but MY heart says yes... 

I'll take my chances with the apocalypse...


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

mkb152 said:


> Hey, I read the new Orangized Play rules.  Season 0 now gives 2 Prestige Points.
> 
> 
> About burning down the granary...
> ...




My sorcerer has fire dragon bloodline and always wants to burn things down but is never allowed.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 3, 2011)

..... eh, I'll take my chances with the mob. 

EDIT: K, guys, after this one is done? We play it again, except this time we burn down the granary and see what happens. >:3


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 10, 2011)

Did I miss a message that there was going to be a delay for a few days?  Just want to make sure this is still going.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure what's going on. Keht's last activity on the boards was August 7, but his last post was the last one in Silent Tide (August 3).

We're waiting for his character to post up in Shadow Gambit as well.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 10, 2011)

Not too late to burn down the granary, guys! ... Just sayin'... :3


----------



## Keht (Aug 11, 2011)

mkb152 said:


> Did I miss a message that there was going to be a delay for a few days?  Just want to make sure this is still going.




So sorry guys, real life got in the way.  My company just acquired two other companies in the last month and we have been rushing to get them up and running.  The good news is that next week I will be in a hotel for work, so I will have a whole bunch of time in the evening.  Won't let it happen again.

I uncovered the map because of the pain in the but of trying to figure out multiple peoples vision.


----------



## Keht (Aug 11, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Not sure what's going on. Keht's last activity on the boards was August 7, but his last post was the last one in Silent Tide (August 3).
> 
> We're waiting for his character to post up in Shadow Gambit as well.




Sorry about being AWOL.  I sent you Shadow Gambit Character on 7-28.  I guess you didn't receive, I will send again.


----------



## Keht (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, been a long day... Will post in the AM...


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 16, 2011)

No worries!


----------



## Keht (Aug 24, 2011)

hey guys, we can abandon this thread.  just use OOC sblock's in the main thread.  That is how Mowgli is doing it in his game, i like it better than trying to keep up with two threads.


----------

